# Camo Wraps/Camo Skinz/Camo4U for ATV



## MCBUCK (May 23, 2017)

I am thinking of vinyl wrapping my new Rubicon. My dogs ride and are just destroying the plastic with every time they mount. ( when the Rubi cranks up, they think they are supposed to get on for a ride) I know the vinyl will not completely protect the plastic, but will offer some protection as well as covering some of the area that is already scratched. If the vinyl is at least 12 mils plus, then I am pretty confident that I will get some protection, and I can cover a portion of the fender with some "no slip" step strip. Besides...I would like the camo for deer season, the red is just not me. 


 I've looked at several different makers: Camo Clad, Camo Skinz, and Camo4U and I'm just not 100% either way with one or the other. I like the Camo4U products and especiall the price ( $130) ...Any one have experience with ANY of these manufacturer? 
 Hydro dipping? Which is more durable? Cost effective... Simplicity.
 Just throwing some on the wall to see what sticks


----------



## Deerhead (May 23, 2017)

I wrapped my 1986 Suzuki ATV it lasted 10 years.  It was not one of those kits... My new one is dipped which is a lot better.  If you want the best dipping will hold up longer and is more durable.  However its the most expensive.  I have looked at Camo clad so they have been around for a while.  Hope that helps


----------



## mattech (May 23, 2017)

I don't know the name, but there are a few kits made of a canvas type material. I would think that would be alot better option for the dogs.


----------



## ppelaez (May 23, 2017)

I have a 2015 Foreman Rubicon also.  I just ordered today a wrap kit from Mossy Oak Graphics.  Supposedly, from what I read about that product vs some of the others on the market, its more pliable and so it goes onto irregular shaped surfaces with less relief cuts.  Guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## MCBUCK (May 23, 2017)

ppelaez said:


> I have a 2015 Foreman Rubicon also.  I just ordered today a wrap kit from Mossy Oak Graphics.  Supposedly, from what I read about that product vs some of the others on the market, its more pliable and so it goes onto irregular shaped surfaces with less relief cuts.  Guess I'll find out soon enough.



I sell vinyl plank flooring for a living, so FWIW, I can tell you that vinyl is pretty much vinyl and it will do what it does naturally...It will be as pliable as the temperature allows it to be, and that is why most mfg's recommend a heat gun.  A heat gun will relax the vinyl and make it do what you want it to do ( at least for a limited time) The thing I have been trying to find out is what the "mil" wear is on these products.  The mil wear, is basically how thick the vinyl is. A mil is about the thickness of a sheet of notebook paper.  I am guessing about the thickest you may be able to find is going to be about 12 mils.  Maybe my .02 will be of some help to someone. 
What I do not know is hydro dipping and how it compares to vinyl. The cost of hydro dipping is a turn off to me.


----------



## jaclinto (May 24, 2017)

these guys are the best - www.camo4u.com


----------



## MCBUCK (May 24, 2017)

yup...kind of what I thought


----------



## jaclinto (Oct 5, 2017)

did you get any from Camo4u?


----------



## 660griz (Oct 16, 2017)

You need your atv rhino lined.


----------



## jaclinto (Oct 23, 2017)

Did you ever get any from www.camo4u.com ?

Would love to see pics?


----------

